# Affichage Kindle sur Ipad3 ?



## bertol65 (24 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter un livre au format Kindle sur Amazon et téléchargé l'appli Kindle pour IPad.
L'affichage des pages est bizarre, l'alignement est fait à droite de la page !?
Comment faire pour aligner le texte à gauche ?
Merci.


----------



## t@ierry (24 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
dans l'appui iPad du Kindle, on peux taper en haut de la page pour afficher les options d'affichage : Option "Aa" en haut à droite.
Cela permet de choisir la taille de la police, la luminosité, la police elle-même, le fond, mais aussi de *justifier le texte*.

Cela peux peut-être permettre d'améliorer le cadrage si l'alignement n'est pas top.


T@ierry


----------



## bertol65 (24 Novembre 2012)

J'ai déjà essayé mais l'alignement reste à droite !


----------

